# What is/was the sexiest looking console?



## Deleted_171835 (Dec 30, 2011)

Seen this on Gaf and decided to try it out here.

Had a hard-time deciding on a console but the Game Boy Micro is a winner for me.






Oh and the Gamecube looked okay on the outside but the PCB, oh my god!




Day-um!

What's yours?


----------



## Devin (Dec 30, 2011)

Mm. Vectrex


Spoiler









.


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 30, 2011)

Nuff said


----------



## yuyuyup (Dec 30, 2011)

The Wii because it is the exact shape of an SD card

N64 looked pretty cool

The DSi XL because it's bigger than God

Jaguar CD cause it looks like a toilet





The Panasonic Gamecube Q


----------



## Master Mo (Dec 30, 2011)

IMO by far!!!

As a close second I would say the Super Famicom (SNES PAL).


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 30, 2011)

Nothing speaks "console" to me more than the Dreamcast and the PS2 (both the FAT and the SLIM editions). I mean, look at them. The Dreamcast was the pinnacle of the "Old" era - grey boxes you put infront of the TV, simplistic in design but pretty at the same time. Concrete and to the point, without any fireworks. The PS2 on the otherhand was like the monolith from "The Space Odyssey", a sign of what's to come - futuristic style looking almost like a big black radiator, the mix of blue and black... gorgeous.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Dec 30, 2011)

Spoiler











It looks *way* better in person, trust me.


----------



## prowler (Dec 30, 2011)

yuyuyup said:


> The Panasonic Gamecube Q


My uncle has one and it's not that sexy. It looks like a cheap CD player or something.


----------



## rip-it-up (Dec 30, 2011)

Panasonic q.

Have you seen this wii?
http://www.tomshardware.com/gallery/WiiFinal,0101-288044-0-2-3-1-jpg-.html#


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 30, 2011)

I forgot to mention handhelds... and I have a few favourites in that department.





Say what you will - the original GBA was way more awesome than the SP, despite the lack of a backlight that caused the console to be hard to play on even when sitting on the face of the sun... but at the end of the day, it re-defined the way we play nowadays, making a clear statement - "landscape is cooler than portrait".





GBC... My first Gameboy... Perhaps the "Pocket" was prettier, but this one was COLOUR, plus it fitted nicely in your hands... a real classic beast.





Ooooh, the classic N-Gage... look at the carbon-like finish, look at that poetry of a d-pad... The orange backlight looked uber awesome aswell. It felt as if it was sculped to fit in your hands and it featured all the gadgets you could imagine, well, minus the camera but those weren't popular back then. And, it was a phone! How cool is that? If only it had a landscape screen, if only the "A" and "B" buttons weren't like standard phone ones but like GameBoy ones, if only the games weren't on MMC cards but rather on a dedicated cartridge... this could've been big. Such a shame... Even more of a shame since someone stole mine when I was traveling with a few of my friends back in the day. I loved this phone so much... I need a new one.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Dec 30, 2011)

yuyuyup said:


> The Wii because it is the exact shape of an SD card


Mind = blown


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Dec 30, 2011)

Foxi4 said:


> GBC... My first Gameboy... Perhaps the &quot;Pocket&quot; was prettier, but this one was COLOUR, plus it fitted nicely in your hands... a real classic beast.



Agreed.
My very first handheld was an Atomic Purple GBC (Along with Pokémon Yellow.)
Nowadays, I don't have either of them anymore.
But I don't mind, because I have a Gameboy Pocket with Pokémon Red and Green.
Honestly, I prefer playing them on a Gameboy Pocket than on a Gameboy Color.
(And I think Red/Green/Blue are better than Yellow.)

The screen on the Gameboy Pocket is bigger, and color doesn't matter much to me since all I got is Pokémon Red and Green.
If I want to play them in color, I got my GBA SP, which I think looks (and functions) better than the original GBA.
Though I totally agree about the landscape part.

Also, the second version of the Pocket is better than the first version.
This is because the fist version doesn't have a power LED.


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 30, 2011)

If I were to pick the best out of all pockets then I'd probably choose the Japan-Exclusive Game Boy Light. Go backlights, playing under the covers as a kid must've been priceless for all those lucky japanese kids... I envy them.






INDIGLO GREEN, BITCHEZ!


----------



## Nathan Drake (Dec 30, 2011)

soulx said:


>


Oh mai gawd that Micro. Despite the fact that the revision seemed silly and unnecessary at the time, and to me, it kind of still is, the little handheld is undeniably a sexy machine. Nothing comes to mind when I try to think of a sleeker, better looking, game console than the GB Micro. I wish it had been more popular so that I would have an easier time getting my hands on one today.


----------



## kthnxshwn (Dec 30, 2011)

None of these are "sexy" aside from the Gameboy Micro.


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Dec 30, 2011)

Virtual boy.


----------



## frogboy (Dec 30, 2011)

That GBM is pretty sweet, but I still prefer my good ol' Aqua Blue 3DS.


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 30, 2011)

Quietlyawesome94 said:


> Virtual boy.


That's the "bondage" kind of sexy.


----------



## Hells Malice (Dec 30, 2011)

GB micro, by far.

Though I do like the look of the fat PS2s.


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 30, 2011)

Hells Malice said:


> GB micro, by far.
> 
> Though I do like the look of the fat PS2s.



It looks real sturdy but looks can deceive since it's as light as a NES.
Atleast mine is without a HDD in it lol.


----------



## AceWarhead (Dec 30, 2011)

The Original DS





It's so pretty, and that wavy design!


----------



## s4mid4re (Dec 30, 2011)




----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 30, 2011)

AceWarhead said:


> The Original DS



I noticed that the original DS looks much better on photos then "in person", but yeah, it is pretty cool.

EDIT: S4mid4re, please tell me you're trolololing...


----------



## s4mid4re (Dec 30, 2011)

Foxi4 said:


> AceWarhead said:
> 
> 
> > The Original DS
> ...


Apparently, you've never felt how good and 'sexy' it feels on your hand. Also, the screen is gorgeous; so beautiful that I get goosebumps whenever I see those cute, red birds flying across the screen, slaughtering pigs.


----------



## AceWarhead (Dec 30, 2011)

Also this:


----------



## jarejare3 (Dec 30, 2011)

s4mid4re said:


>


That looks like a phone made by Samsung


----------



## FireGrey (Dec 30, 2011)

The 3DS and Wii U.
Because I get horny over Nintendo products.
The 3DS looks so Shiny and awesome in real life.


----------



## Vigilante (Dec 30, 2011)

DSi.
Its slim and has a sexy matte finish.


----------



## chris888222 (Dec 30, 2011)

PS3 Phat was sooooo sexy.

PS Vita looks very sleek to me.

DSi yes... The matt finish is awesome.

3DS is soooooo shiny.

iPhone 4/4S is sooooooo elegant

I... can't decide. D:

D: D: D:


----------



## nintendoom (Dec 30, 2011)

3DS - Because it's sexy
WiiU- It's sexy




Gameboy Micro
Iphone




PSVita too

--------------
Sexiest for me is the Micro


----------



## KingVamp (Dec 30, 2011)

FireGrey said:


> Because I get horny over Nintendo products.


Wasn't even going to post,but that made me lol'd.


Dream Cast
Gamecube
Wii u with it's controller
micro gba
gba advance
3ds
psv






Please didn't put the phone into this.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Dec 30, 2011)

AceWarhead said:


> Also this:


Funny how that fake was called the DS2.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 30, 2011)

3DS (cosmo black though the Red one doesn't look bad either)

And the N64. God that thing turns me on.


----------



## Terenigma (Dec 30, 2011)

I really liked the look of the PS1 Slim and it was light and easy to transport.


----------



## wasim (Dec 30, 2011)

For me

DS lite ( white )
and PS3 !


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 30, 2011)

PSP Go. One of the best designed handhelds I've touched. Also probably the worst marketed and the worst idea at the time. Still the best PSP device for any pirate.

Xbox 360 controller is sex in my hands. It conforms to my hands perfectly and I can play for hours straight without any cramps or the like. All the buttons are squishy where they need to be a clicky when they need to be. Only bad part is that horrid D-Pad. Still probably the best designed controller so far.

Tablets in general, provided the screen is dominant in it, look rather sexy as well. This goes from iPads to Android tablets.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Dec 30, 2011)

I'd probably say the GB Micro, it's the only console I've really considered sexy.
The PS3 Phat doesn't look half bad either but it's just too big and bulky.
But the DS Lite (black) and the 3DS (any color) look great too


----------



## AlanJohn (Dec 30, 2011)

HOW COME NOBODY POSTED THIS SEXY BEAST YET?


----------



## Arnold Schwarzen (Dec 30, 2011)

3DS.. but the Vita is looking sexy as hell so we have mad competition here.


----------



## Satangel (Dec 30, 2011)

GB Micro the OP posted. And my white DS Lite.


----------



## DeadLocked (Dec 30, 2011)

It looks better in real life too. (Specifically this colour, I don't like aqua, red and the black is nothing in comparison)


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 30, 2011)

DeadLocked said:


> It looks better in real life too. (Specifically this colour, I don't like aqua, red and the black is nothing in comparison)



The pearl white 3DS seems to not have that grayish shade on top of the shell.
It's certainly better then the black/red/blue ones.


----------



## JonnyPoots (Dec 30, 2011)

SNS-101
soooooo sexy


----------



## Veho (Dec 30, 2011)

Time to get my geek on. 








Ooooh yeah, check out that bad boy. Unf unf unf. Too sexay for this thread. Yes, that's a Pong controller. And that's a light gun. And that's a steering wheel. Oh yeah, all in one. And yes. That's a triangular cartridge. That's right. _Triangular_. Aw yeah.


----------



## Scott-105 (Dec 30, 2011)

I used to have a GB Micro. It was pretty sexy. But personally, the sexiest consoles in my opinion are the flame red and Zelda 3DS's.


----------



## Todderbert (Jan 9, 2012)

Out of all the consoles I own, this one is my top favorite, followed by my all black micro and Ice Blue DS lite.


----------



## Jennyfurr (Jan 9, 2012)

My Zelda 3ds and my Pokemon GBC.  Sexalicious.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jan 9, 2012)

Oh man...the sexiest? Hmm...man...Uhh...I do like the looks of the GC (I LOVE CUBES), but I also like the looks of the Wii...then there's the Pikachu Edition N64, GB Micro was sexy as well, the DS Lite Zelda edition was damn hot, the 3DS is pretty alright in black and Zelda edition, the PS2 as well...that was pretty good looking (well the slim silver one anyways). The Dreamcast...Ooooh I think I found a winner...out of all the consoles I've owned, the Dreamcast would have to be my favorite looking...well the Game Gear was pretty alright too....GAH FUCK THIS TOO MANY CHOICES.


----------



## gamefan5 (Jan 9, 2012)

Mmm... The zelda 3DS, Red 3DS, Ice blue DS lite, Zelda gold DS lite and the the golden wii that Queen Elizabeth owns.
I also like the famicom GB micro. There's too much tbh. XD


----------



## Fudge (Jan 9, 2012)

I think the Xbox 360 phat is the sexiest console. The slim looks like ass.


----------



## Bobbyloujo (Jan 9, 2012)

I like my DSi the best. Even though I dropped it and got a few small scuffs on it  Shiny consoles are nice until they get finger printy and gross. Also, I think the 3DS is the absolute ugliest console on the market.


----------



## BORTZ (Jan 9, 2012)

Alan John said:


> HOW COME NOBODY POSTED THIS SEXY BEAST YET?


Because not all of us are into huge fat black chick sexy.


----------



## Kiaku (Jan 9, 2012)

I love the pure white color. It's shape, curves, and color matches the wood perfectly.
Makes me kind of wonder why I decided to trade in my DS lite for a 3DS. xD


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 9, 2012)

Did I posted The Hello Kitty xbox 1 already?


Spoiler











Edit: Yes I did.


----------



## Snailface (Jan 9, 2012)

Old school represent.
You guys have no idea how amazing this looked in the 80's. It's still futuristic IMHO.




@[member='Alan John']
PS3:
lying down--George Foreman Grill
standing up--2nd most beautiful

honorable mention: PC Engine


----------



## Jennyfurr (Jan 9, 2012)

suprgamr232 said:


> Oh man...the sexiest? Hmm...man...Uhh...I do like the looks of the GC (I LOVE CUBES), but I also like the looks of the Wii...then there's the Pikachu Edition N64, GB Micro was sexy as well, the DS Lite Zelda edition was damn hot, the 3DS is pretty alright in black and Zelda edition, the PS2 as well...that was pretty good looking (well the slim silver one anyways). The Dreamcast...Ooooh I think I found a winner...out of all the consoles I've owned, the Dreamcast would have to be my favorite looking...well the Game Gear was pretty alright too....GAH FUCK THIS TOO MANY CHOICES.


Oooh yeah, forgot to mention the Pikachu N64.


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 9, 2012)

The Game Gear.








Just kidding. 
IMO the GBA Micro, Ice White 3DS, and the PS Vita look the sexiest.


----------



## Nah3DS (Jan 9, 2012)

Veho said:


> Time to get my geek on.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


damn you Veho!
I was going to post that pong machine!

nothing can beat the Coleco Telstar Super Arcade Machine Family Fun!


----------

